# Spanish translation tool - Lingro



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I've just discovered this site:
http://lingro.com/
If you are reading a web page in Spanish you can just paste the URL into this site and it brings up an interactive version of the page. Then you can click on any word on the page to get the translation.

This is going to make reading the papers a whole lot easier.

Cool!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I've just discovered this site:
> lingro: The coolest dictionary known to hombre!
> If you are reading a web page in Spanish you can just paste the URL into this site and it brings up an interactive version of the page. Then you can click on any word on the page to get the translation.
> 
> ...


is it better than googletranslate?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I didn't know you could do that with Google Translate!?

It just translates the word you click on. Not the whole text. So for people who read fairly fluently and just need to look up the odd word, it saves having to leave the page and go to an online dictionary.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I didn't know you could do that with Google Translate!?
> 
> It just translates the word you click on. Not the whole text. So for people who read fairly fluently and just need to look up the odd word, it saves having to leave the page and go to an online dictionary.


oh I see what you mean - it does what the translation tool on my e-reader does then 

what I actually meant though, was is the translation more accurate...................


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> oh I see what you mean - it does what the translation tool on my e-reader does then
> 
> what I actually meant though, was is the translation more accurate...................


It should be - it uses a wide range of online dictionaries and registered users can add their own words, which is nice.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> It should be - it uses a wide range of online dictionaries and registered users can add their own words, which is nice.


OK - you convinced me to click it.....




> lingro is experiencing some technical problems


 


you do know that you can contribute to googletranslate too?

and the translate doobry on fb too - boy does that need help


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

If you use Google Chrome, which IMHO is better than most browsers, particulalry Internet Explorer, there is an option you can set so that it offers to translate any different language page you visit, and you can select an option to do it automatically. It's extremely quick, and you have the option of going back to the original page. I presume it uses Google Translate, so offers a wide range of languages.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There is a facility on SpanishDict | Spanish to English Translation, Dictionary & Translator / Diccionario y traductor ingles español where you can paste in a block of text and it will give you translations from three different programs - Google Translate, Babelfish and another one I can't remember. Then you can compare and pick the one which makes the most sense.

These tools are all a bit hit and miss, but much better than they used to be. Twenty years ago they only existed in the realms of science fiction!


----------

